# WpN Monthly Beekeeping Podcast - Top Bar Hives - 11/12 8PM EST



## Boglehead (Feb 16, 2009)

Any thoughts on iTunes submission? It's not really a podcast if you have to sit by the computer at the defined time.

My life isn't that scheduled...


----------



## ArtD (Oct 21, 2009)

Could it be possible to record this and make a real podcast?


----------



## WpNBeePodcast (Oct 1, 2009)

Boglehead said:


> Any thoughts on iTunes submission?


Will look into that, but in the meantime, all WpN podcasts are available for download here -> http://www.talkshoe.com/talkshoe/web/talkCast.jsp?masterId=16456&cmd=tc

A list of beekeeping only downloads and links are here -> http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/beekeeping/beekeeping-podcasts/

The advantage of participating is that you can interact with the guest and get your questions addressed. If you can't make it, the downloads are always available the next day.


----------



## Boglehead (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks,

This is great!


----------

